# Thought I'd Share Some Pictures. :)



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

These aren't my dogs, but they're my fur-nephew/niece. I spend 2-3 days a week with them since their momma is a workaholic. (Not for long though...moving 2,500 miles.)

This is Wascally Winston. He's a 1 year old Airedale and as far as he's concerned, the aristocrat of the family. As far as we're concerned, he's very much a terrier; protective, stubborn, and a goof!










This is Lucy Goosey. She's about 5 months and is a rescue. We're pretty sure she's a lab/border collie mix, but she's so calm we can't REALLY know. She's the perfect balance to Winston's craziness.










And this is after our trip to the dog park yesterday. Happy, sleepy, cuddly dogs.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Adorable pictures! i´m a fan of Airdales, is the most important breed going through black russian terrier veins!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

BRT said:


> Adorable pictures! i´m a fan of Airdales, is the most important breed going through black russian terrier veins!


He's pretty awesome. 
A little headstrong, but he'll do pretty much anything if he loves you (and providing you have a piece of roast beef).


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great looking pups!!! 

They look like they are a good form of entertainment!! :smile:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Cute! That last picture is adorable. Lucy looks a lot like my co worker's Lab/Beagle cross.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Aww they are very cute,Airdales are another one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Cute! That last picture is adorable. Lucy looks a lot like my co worker's Lab/Beagle cross.


Oh my! She does!
We're basing our border collie thoughts on the fact that she slinks and has the "stare" when she's trying to work. Incredibly smart too. She got roll over on the third repetition of the hand motion. That might be due to the fact that Winston knows it, but she's still brilliant. No previous training. She was in a pretty bad situation when rescued; emaciated, mites, and wouldn't trust a human hand that came near her. She's still wary of men, especially loud men, but she's coming around and lets kids and "gentle" men pet her.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute pics.! Happy dogs! :happy:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

they are beautiful!!! I'm in love with your airedale!!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Tobi said:


> they are beautiful!!! I'm in love with your airedale!!


Hehe!  He's certainly photogenic, isn't he?
Has a great personality, but the typical terrier (terror, in some people's opinion) tenacity!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

nortknee said:


> A little headstrong, but he'll do pretty much anything if he loves you (and providing you have a piece of roast beef).


Just like BRT´s :amen:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

nortknee said:


> Hehe!  He's certainly photogenic, isn't he?
> Has a great personality, but the typical terrier (terror, in some people's opinion) tenacity!


That's why they are referred to as the king of the terriers!!! :biggrin: Terriers (terrors ) in general are my favorites in attitude, drive, everything... and he's just awesome!


----------

